

"What's wrong with TED talks?" Benjamin Bratton - cpaone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo5cKRmJaf0

======
michaelwww
He really doesn't like Malcolm Gladwell: _" a journalist who recycles fake
insights"_

